# Blade sharpnening!



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey hey! I live here in the nj and I have NOOOOO IDEAA were I can get my blades sharpned. I usually send them out to woodmizer but for the shipping price it's not worth it. I much rather drive somewhere. Anyone know of anywhere here in jersey???!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Use Daren's Sawmill Finder Page. Many sawyers sharpen their own blades and would probably like to have a little extra wine money. You'll likely get a better job too with fewer "rejects" if they have been sharpening a while. If you find someone, just take them 3 or 4 blades the first time in case they cut like a wet noodle when you get them back. Not likely but maybe the guy does not know how to set properly and the band waves or leaves gouges. 








.


----------

